# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  หมวกกันน็อค...กับการขี่รถเครื่อง

## sakoy1001

หมวกกันน็อค… ใครคิดว่าไม่สำคัญ  เวลาขับรถยนต์ เรายังมีเข็มขัดนิรภัยช่วยป้องกันการปะทะในรถ แล้วถ้าเราขับรถจักรยานยนต์ล่ะ อะไรจะช่วยเราได้ ? จากสถิติการเกิดอุบัติเหตุทางถนนจากกรมการขนส่งทางบกพบว่า อุบัติเหตุส่วนใหญ่เกิดจากความสะเพร่า โดยรถที่เกิดอุบัติเหตุสูงสุดคือ จักรยานยนต์ และ มีอัตราการเสียชีวิตมากที่สุดจากการไม่สวมหมวกกันน็อค ฉะนั้นหมวกกันน็อคจึงเป็นอุปกรณ์สำคัญอีกชิ้นหนึ่งในการป้องกันศีรษะของผู้ขับรถจากอุบัติเหตุที่เกิดขึ้น เพราะเมื่อเกิดอุบัติเหตุ หมวกกันน็อค สามารถป้องกันศีรษะของผู้ขับขี่โดยอาศัยการดูดซับและถ่ายเทแรงกระแทกของวัสดุ วัสดุจะทำหน้าที่การป้องกันการเจาะกระทบของแหลมคมและป้องกันการเสียดสีอย่างแรง  โดยดูดซับแรงกระแทกขั้นต้นที่เกิดจากอุบัติเหตุ ถ้าหากคุณไม่สวมในขณะขี่ ลองนึกภาพตาม ศีรษะของคุณจะไม่ได้รับการป้องกันใดๆ 

การเลือกหมวกกันน็อคเพื่อความมั่นคงในการขี่จึงมีความสำคัญเป็นอย่างมากกับตัวของผู้ขับขี่ 
 เพื่อป้องกันอันตรายที่จะเกิดกับผู้สวมใส่ การทดสอบแรงกระแทก ความทนทานต่อการเจาะทะลุจากสิ่งของมีคม ก็เป็นสิ่งจำเป็นเช่นกัน และทางผู้ใส่หมวกกันน็อคควรพิจารณาถึงขนาดที่พอดีและความกระชับต่อหัวของตนเองด้วย  ปัจจุบันมีการออกแบบหมวกกันน็อคอย่างต่างๆนาๆ เช่น แบบครึ่งใบที่ปิดเฉพาะส่วนบนของศีรษะ แบบเต็มใบที่ปิดส่วนบน ท้ายทอย ขากรรไกร และแบบปิดเต็มหน้าไปถึงบริเวณคางของผู้สวมใส่ดังนั้นเราควรเลือกสรรหมวกกันน็อคให้เหมาะสมกับการขับขี่ของตนเอง
ความแตกต่างระหว่างหมวกกันน็อคที่ได้มาตรฐานกับไม่ได้มาตรฐาน โดยสามัญหมวกกันน็อคจะมีส่วนช่วยรับลดแรงกระทบจากการชนอยู่ 2 ส่วนคือ ส่วนที่เป็นพลาสติกด้านนอกกับส่วนโฟมที่รองอยู่ด้านใน  หมวกกันน็อคที่ไม่ได้มาตรฐานนั้นน้ำหนักจะเบากว่าหมวกที่ได้มาตรฐานทั้งนี้เพราะวัสดุที่ใช้ทั้งพลาสติกและโฟมคุณภาพค่อนข้างต่ำ ส่วนเปลือกที่เป็นพลาสติกจะมีความเปราะบางไม่ยืดหยุ่น เมื่อได้รับแรงกระแทกอย่างแรงมักจะแตก ไม่ช่วยลดแรงปะทะทำให้แรงกระทบเกือบทั้งหมดส่งถึงโฟมที่รองอยู่ด้านใน ซึ่งโฟมดังกล่าวก็ไม่มีความหนาและยืดหยุ่นที่เพียงพอก็จะแตกตามไปด้วย การใส่หมวกกันน็อคของแถมพร้อมกับราคาถูกเหล่านี้หากเกิดการปะทะกระแทกอย่างแรงก็แทบเหมือนกับไม่มีการใส่หมวกกันน็อค ชนแล้วแทนที่จะปกป้องรักษากลับทำให้เราเจ็บเหมือนไม่ใส่อะไรเลย อย่างไรก็ตามใช่ว่าหมวกกันน็อคที่ได้มาตรฐานจะสามารถสร้างความปลอดภัยให้กับผู้ขี่ได้อย่างเพียงพอ ดังนั้นความเร็วของยานพาหนะที่เราขับไม่ควรจะเร็วเกินมาตรฐานกำหนด เพื่อความปลอดภัยของตัวผู้ขี่รถจักรยานยนต์เอง
หมวกโดยทั่วไปจะมีอายุการใช้งานเต็มที่ 3 ปี เพราะหมวกใช้วัสดุในการผลิตคือพลาสติก ย่อมเกิดการเสื่อมสภาพ ยิ่งเกิดการกระแทกก็จะยิ่งด้อยคุณภาพ หากครบ 3 ปี ให้รีบเปลี่ยนใหม่ เนื่องจากการหย่อนคุณภาพของพลาสติกและโฟมจะไม่สามารถทนรับแรงกระแทกแทนศีรษะเราได้อีกต่อไป และหมวกที่เคยตกเคยกระแทกมาแล้วอายุการใช้งานก็จะน้อยลงไปด้วยเช่นกัน

----------


## akenarong999

สำคัญจริงๆครับ หากเกิดอุบัติเหตุขึ้นมาจริงๆ จะได้ป้องกันอุบัติเหตุได้ทันท่วงทีดีกว่าไม่มีเอาไว้ใช้นะครับ

----------


## sakoy1001

ดัน ดัน ดัน

----------

